# Five Pawns



## Chewwybukka (25/5/16)

I've got a bottle of Five Pawns Fifth rank and I've got 2 questions:

1. The bottle dates 2014 and has been opened, but it's been in a dark cupboard for over a year now. It's a 18mg nicotine bad boy and was wondering if it's still safe to vape it?

2. I just purchases a Kangertech SUBVOD mega TC kit and I'm wondering about the strength of this juice. I was a pack a day kind of guy and I'm worried I might die if I vape this  I'm very new to all of this so please excuse my ignorance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Generally speaking Ejuice has a 2 year shelf life AFAIK, so you're pushing the limits but I would personally give it a try if it all looks okay.

You won't die if you put it into your Subvod, but it will give you a big kick. I use 9mg in my Subvod and after a few minutes I can feel the light-headedness kicking in. This along with sweating and feeling hot, are sure signs that you are actually getting an nicotine overdose (AKA pulling a Silver). I was a pack a day smoker too, and 16mg kicked my face off when I started vaping!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> I've got a bottle of Five Pawns Fifth rank and I've got 2 questions:
> 
> 1. The bottle dates 2014 and has been opened, but it's been in a dark cupboard for over a year now. It's a 18mg nicotine bad boy and was wondering if it's still safe to vape it?
> 
> 2. I just purchases a Kangertech SUBVOD mega TC kit and I'm wondering about the strength of this juice. I was a pack a day kind of guy and I'm worried I might die if I vape this  I'm very new to all of this so please excuse my ignorance



You won't die but you will feel pretty sick if you vape 18mg in a SUBVOD kit... the new sub ohm tanks these days are best vaped with juice 6mg and less.


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

The juice should still be fine. I have 5P juices of around that time and they are perfectly vapeable.

You won't die if you vape the 18 mg. I started off at 36 %. Quite a few members still vape 18 mg. But you will quickly feel if it is too strong for you - headache, nausea, etc. Their flavours are very strong, so you can easily dilute it to 12 mg using a mix of 50PG/50VG.


----------



## Chewwybukka (25/5/16)

Thanks for all the info. I gave it a try and I'm still alive haha. It's super tasty, but it is definitely too strong for my device. I got lightheaded within 5 minutes! Where can I buy PG/VG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> Thanks for all the info. I gave it a try and I'm still alive haha. It's super tasty, but it is definitely too strong for my device. I got lightheaded within 5 minutes! Where can I buy PG/VG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dischem / Clicks / Spar sell VG called Dolly Vardan. It's usually by the nail polish removers and such at my Spar.


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

Not sure if the pharmacies stock PG as well. Otherwise any of the flavour concentrate vendors, e.g. www.valleyvapour.co.za, www.blckvapour.co.za, www.flavrvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

